#  Erste Hilfe >   Übelkeit >

## Lizilana

Hallo ihr Lieben  :Smiley:  
Ich habe mal eine Frage, zu weiblichen Problemen :P
Immer wenn ich meine Regel bekomme ist mir Speiübel ...  :Sad: 
Hat vielleicht jemand einen Geheimtipp?  
Danke im Voraus <3 
Lizz

----------


## coffeequeen

Hallo Lizilana
 leider habe ich keinen Geheimtipp
ist dir "nur" Übel oder hast du auch andere Probleme?
was hast du denn bisher schon ausprobiert?

----------


## Christiane

Hallo lizilana 
Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass du erst 13 bist. Das Hormonsystem muss sich bei dir erst einpegeln. Solange es noch nicht rund läuft, kann es zu Befindlichkeitsstörungen kommen. 
Mir hat immer eine Wärmflasche, Ruhe und eine große Tasse heißer Tee geholfen. Frag mal in einer Apotheke, ob es für dich geeignete Kräutermischungen gibt. Evl kann dir auch jemand Entspannungsübungen zeigen.  
Grundsätzlich rate ich von Hormongaben ab. In Ulrikes Link wird zwar Progesteron als natürlich und nebenwirkungsarm beschrieben. Aber es ist ein Hormon und künstlich zugeführte Hormone haben Nebenwirkungen! Auch davon wird einem speiübel! Es wird schwangeren Frauen bei drohenden Fehlgeburten gespritzt, bei Regelbeschwerden wird es meines Wissens nicht eingesetzt. Das hieße, mit Kanonen auf Spatzen zu schießen.  
Gruß Christiane

----------

